# Roflmao...



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

just watched 3;58 weather channel update.two guesses on which 2 days they are predicting rain! Wally, in the ninetenth century you coulda made a fortune..as a rainmaker!.ah well, it keeps the 'weak at heart' off the water....................


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

It ain't my fault
Get a hold of Walleye MIke, It would have turned to summer two weeks ago had that #%&*$ not requested more rain a couple weeks ago we wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Now my LANSING STATIONS call for SUNNY SKIES and 71 degrees for saturday.
I would rather see the glass half full rather than half empty :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If Bill shows, it WILL rain.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yep..lol..have 2 other dates penciled in....fireworks in BIG D tonite and turkey day in BIg D..lmao..when u hittin the water again paul? maybe i could meet ya........ :mischeif:


----------

